# under water airconditioner lol



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## protech (Mar 23, 2009)

******* wshp :laughing:


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

supertek65 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i8zXfrMrlQ


now Thats what they call a swomp cooler :laughing:


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Water cooled condensor. :yes:LOL.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

subcooling at it's best


----------

